# Pigeon might be ill!!



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,I found an injured feral pigeon last Monday who was attacked by a cat. I bought him in and cleaned his wounds with dettol antiseptic liquid 4 times last,Wednesday,Thursday Friday and Saturday.but I have stopped because I just want the wound to heal naturally.i also gave it amoxicillin tablets.i had 6 left and gave it 1/4 teaspoon in its water for most of the day.i started giving it on Tuesday and stopped giving it on Saturday night as I thought I don't want to give it to much as it might harm him.it couldn't walk much when I bought him in and always fell over but he is made a great improvment.by standing up and walking a little.but I am a little worried that he always poops out green watery droppings.so I'm worried.i have researched but they just mainly talk about ill pigeons but this one has been attacked by a cat which could be different. I need to quickly order some medicine for it but I don't know which ones and how much.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How is he eating and what is he eating? Thank you for rescuing him and giving amoxicillin. Can you please post photos?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yeah, most important also is the bird eating? They should not be getting any meds without having eaten, depends on meds.

Here is a UK link on birds caught by predators, there is also a wealth of info with rescue resources and more. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/predatedorshot.htm *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The bird may have been an easy catch for the cat because it was already ill. 

It just isn't possible to recommend a medication based solely on its droppings as they currently are, too many possible causes. It is, also, not possible to purchase effective meds (e.g., antibiotics) without prescription unless ordered from overseas.

If you are on Facebook then I suggest the UK pigeon rescuers/rehabbers group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those green watery dropping could be from not eating enough. The bird could have canker, it could be from anything. I would have given antibiotics for 10 days for cat caught. 

How much is the bird eating? Are you hand feeding him?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyway you could take a picture of this birdie? Where are his wounds? The poops could be off because of stress or not proper eating and numerous reasons. A pigeon under stress might very well have green runny poops. I think it is good you gave it antibiotics for almost 7 days because of the cat attack and this can cause pooping to not be normal for awhile. Contact the website that the people gave you in the above posting. Keep the pigeon warm and quiet with plenty of good access to water in a safe contained box or cage. How is the pigeon walking Now? Is it eating on its own and drinking?...You have made good decisions and sure hope everything works out well for you and your newly acquired pigeon...It will get to your heart this birdie...See if you can post a picture of it and describe where the cat got it.....Thanks for the care and concern and get in contact with that website above mentioned in the U. K. Feefo the owner of it is just wonderful and a life long lover and carer of pigeons....Welcome to this forum....

Just a little side note here. Pigeons and Doves have a very unique beak and mouth area with the air intake in the back of the mouth with a opening that goes directly to the lungs for their air supply. These birdies can become aspirated if food and water is forcefully given the wrong way..So if the pigeon is eating and drinking on its own leave it like that because of you not being experienced in this area of helping pigeons. Aspiration getting food in the air supply or liquid can drown a pigeon and the birdie will "die" of that let alone its injuries.. When a pigeon gets attacked by a cat there is usually severe muscle or tendon injuries and these take a very long time to heal--so be patient and give this pigeon a long time to heal. Its kind of like you having a muscle injury or sciatic nerve in your leg acting up and you just do not want to move around a lot...Just give it time....Some people will suggest maybe a medicine that is a inflammatory called Metacam and this is good for it helps with the inflammation and it is a pain easer but but---since you are inexperienced in giving medicine by the oral route I would certainly get someone who is experienced with this because like I noted----Aspiration can kill pigeons because they cannot breathe so take your time and give the birdie time and contact the above websites and face book people for more information in your area...What are you feeding it and is it eating and drinking on its own--sure hope so. There is a real nice lotion that you could put on its wounds by the name of Silvadene here in the states and it is a water based lotion that has antiseptic and bacterial fighting properties and the up side of all this is it a real nice moisturizer and not oil based...Oil on pigeon feathers can get all over the pigeon and they could freeze to death because they insulate with the feathers and this stops that insulation for heat as well as cooling properly..Maybe in your area they might have a lotion similar and be sure to ask your rescue people in your country or go on the internet and look it up...Sure hopes the pigeon improves and do not be too aggressive with cleaning because they have nerves all over the body and you might hurt one if it is not hurt already...kind of pat the wounds gently and do not pry anything out without a vets assistance especially in the neck area. My pigeon has neck damage and her name is Catnip and a cat really did a job on her years ago and she is fine today....Sure wishing the best and thank you for helping this birdie..


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes he is eating and drinking perfectly,I don't hand feed it because it doesn't eat when I give it but when I just put the wild bird seeds next to it on the cage it eats by itself and drinks,but I don't know if it's rating the right amount.and thank u for the website suggestion .thank u everyone .well it stands up now before he couldn't even stand up and kept falling sideways and his feet were popping out.but he can stand thankfully.he can only walk a little thigh as u have all said it takes time to heal.i just don't know what to do about its green droppings that's just getting me anxious.


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Also do u think I could restart giving it amoxicillin tablets again or would that just harm it?


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh Yh and about the picture i will take them tomorrow ask it is 2 am here and the pigeon must be asleep.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My computer is acting up especially the key board but I would give it good food and water and leave it rest and as long as it is heading in the right direction towards health I would leave it alone for now. What kind of seed are you feeding it and thank goodness it is eating and drinking on its own. The green poopings could be because of stress and its not getting any sicker and improving by walking now. Some times people really "overdo"the concern with droppings and they push medicine on to it where there is no need to and could make the situation worse. Those websites and facebook addresses maybe could share with you where you get the droppings checked for worms and cocci. If you could check with some racing pigeon organizations in your area they could tell you where they get their pigeon seed from or check the internet for your area--pigeon supplies in order to get hard peas and corn and assorted other seeds that is more adequate for pigeons. They need protein and grit with calcuim and vitamin D . You could also get a good pigeon probiotic and this very well might straighten out the runny green poopings. But try to find a place where the pigeons droppings can be tested and those addresses and people will help you with this..You are so far away from me--lol lol..Chop up some lettuce and sprinkle some unsalted mixed nuts on top after you crush them a little and pigeons love this and do this just as a treat...I would stop all medicines at this time until you get the poopings confirmed but continue to watch the pigeon for infection and going downhill..Your doing good and the pigeon is eating and drinking and this is a positive towards a well sign...Thanks for helping the birdie.. Also you could check out the mouth area with a flashlight to see if there is any white spots or see if it smells real bad. You could also check its rear end to make sure it is clean and not stopped up with caked on droppings..You could rinse that area with warm water and keep clean as well as you can and dry it off good too. Check to see if it looks okay and not swollen or infected or anything that looks unusual like yellow or white spots around the area. Pretend it is a babies rear end---lol lol....A good probiotic will help with the droppings and make them a bit thicker if it is just stress or extra e-coli from stress causing it....I can't wait to see the birdie by some pictures..Take a picture of its poop too if you can...Thanks for helping this pigeon in need...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the bird is improving!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Katy edwards said:


> Yes he is eating and drinking perfectly,I don't hand feed it because it doesn't eat when I give it but when I just put the wild bird seeds next to it on the cage it eats by itself and drinks,but I don't know if it's rating the right amount.and thank u for the website suggestion .thank u everyone .well it stands up now before he couldn't even stand up and kept falling sideways and his feet were popping out.but he can stand thankfully.he can only walk a little thigh as u have all said it takes time to heal.i just don't know what to do about its green droppings that's just getting me anxious.


We need pictures of the bird and his droppings. If he isn't eating enough, then you need to hand feed him. Buy some frozen peas and feed him like this, just to get him started eating more. 

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


He isn't just going to eat them. You need to push them to the back of his throat. If he isn't getting enough to eat, he will not recover.


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Here are some pictures of the feral pigeon I think it's a medium one.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would give that pigeon a chance just to rest and watch it for a few days and get it the pigeon mix seed and let it alone for now. I would also cover the cage for privacy..Get some grit and a supplement of calcium and vitamin D mixed that you add to the water or place on seed attaching it with a little bit of veg. oil so that it sticks to the seed or in pill form...That area of hurt is filled with nerves and tendons and that shoulder area hurt will make that pigeon not want to move...Gently feel around that hurt area just to see if a bone feels "misplaced or broken"---judge by the other shoulder if you can. Keep the pigeon quiet...If it were me I find a Avian Vet or Rehab Person and take a xray of that area for it might be broken.. If the pigeon is eating on its own and drinking leave it eat all it wants and let it be in peace. For me I would not force feed it peas at this time because of wishing to keep a lack of movement for now until you get help from someone who can take a look at it there...Pooping is slimy but does not look to bad and I would worry about getting someone to actual look at that shoulder and take an xray. Pretty ragged looking feral pigeon but will become very very beautiful with good care and love...Get a good pigeon probiotic that you can add to its water and have the Avian Vet or rehab check for worms and a overabundant cocci count...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> We need pictures of the bird and his droppings. If he isn't eating enough, then you need to hand feed him. Buy some frozen peas and feed him like this, just to get him started eating more.
> 
> ***If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.
> 
> ...


*The bird does not look like he is feeling well at all.

Have you felt his keel/breast bone? Is it sharp? If it is just remotely sharp he needs to be hand fed, as per ***above. A good probiotic wouldn't hurt either, will help get his good gut bacteria on track and help with food assimilation. you can give him an antibiotic when he is well fed.

Does he have a bowl of seed so you can actually tell if he is actually eating it, or just scattering it around?

He needs to be kept warm, out of any cold air, put a heating pad under him (set on low), with towel between bird and pad. He does not have the energy to keep himself warm, due to lack of food or/and sickness/infection. 

I see an area where there is a wound. Did you put any antibiotic ointment on the wound?*


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes the owner gave the birdie antibiotic for a week and she flushed out the wound as well. The pigeon is eating and drinking on its own really good. I suggested her not to try to force feed it because of her inexperience with this matter because of aspiration that could possibly happen because of stress and the severe muscle and tendon pain to where it could hardly walk and sometimes those peas and corn are very mushy and one cannot give them cold. Since it is eating right now I do believe that to let it eat on its own at this time period is the best way.The pigeon is walking now and eating and drinking and I suggested her to get an x ray and get in contact with the other websites listed by assorted posters that is in her area U.K....She can decide on which approach to use but that's what I would do to keep the bird less stressed because of e-coli build up as well as less moving around just in case that wing is broken. With a non experienced person who is timid about these things--------Aspiration will Kill....c.hert


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank u c.hert well I have been cleaning it and obviously I have checked whether it had a broken bone.it hasn't got one .its just that he has been cut and it has improved in that area as before it was all bloody and u could see his flesh but not anymore.but I might take it to a vet in the weekend and keep it there.as u all said they are more experienced.but I feel if I wait till this weekend he might not be able to make it then.what do u think ??


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would take it to a Avian Vet and bring it back home and let him or her make a diagnosis and get a poop test and xray as well. I would not leave it at any place because they might want to put it down so be very careful here especially with rehab outfits and please contact Feefo and you could e-mail her from this website..Look up Feefo and I will e-mail her as well trying to get her on this posting...Like someone suggested on these postings the hurt could of came after the fact of being sick in the first place and Avian Vets will give you the correct medicine to use and walk you through it as well..Tell them you have to pay them just a little each month because you are poor and get on the telly and call every avian vet and talk to the office people and see what they suggest....BE SURE TO TELL THEM THIS IS A PET PIGEON NOW AND YOU LOVE IT VERY MUCH AND DO NOT WANT IT PUT DOWN... See what they suggest and please e-mail Feefo and look her up on here under Feefo in the members list....Keeping finger crossed here for you and the birdie....

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

I just e-mailed Feefo and hope I did it right and it went through and you try too...I have not wrote to her in years and I hope she is still kicking..I just love her...

You could use some hydrogen peroxide on the wound but dilute it somewhat to pat on the sore and I don't know what portions to dilute with water. Also you could use Betadine 10%povidone=iodine the people kind from your druggest. You have to dilute this as well and I do not know the proportions and maybe someone else can help with that--just pat it on the wound.. Also check into Silvadene lotion and this is a amazing moisturizer for the wound and has antiseptic qualities as well...Ask your druggest...Call up pigeon racing people and see where they buy their mixed seed for proper nutrition here and check into your "feed stores" or go on to the internet too and check also for calcium supplements with vitamin D. and Grit and probiotics . The grit will help the pigeon digest and possibly will clear up the running poops as well as the probiotic ...Share all this with the "avian vet" and he can give you some stuff...Hope it continues to improve and keep it quiet and leave it rest those muscles for the whole pigeon in healing those muscles will take awhile and give it time...Keeping my fingers crossed and hope Feefo comes on here because she is in the U.K.....

A extra little note here..Keep this pigeon as calm as possible because a pigeon in pain to where they are not walking good as well as being "wild" and never around people could go into a breathing panic in your hands and die in your hands...Not to scare you but don't get it too stressed and half cover the cage to let it have peace and privacy and as long as it is eating and drinking and pooping it should be okay until you bring it to a avian vet and cover the cage when you transport it...For now as long as the body feels normal and warm you are on the right track and its eating and drinking and pooping and standing and walking better it seems to be headed in the right direction...But do have a x ray....Keep it calm and don't handle it unless you absolutely have to to attend to the wound....God I am writing a book here---lol lol Hope Feefo comes on real soon to advise you in your area.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your response.

Have you felt his keel/breast bone? Is it sharp? If it is just remotely sharp he needs to be hand fed. 

Feefo is fine and very active on pigeon rescue and protection facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/ 

you can also find help and ask for advice there.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poster has said that she wasn't sure he was eating enough. And they can look like they are eating, when in reality they are just throwing the seed around, and eating very little. The bird doesn't look good at all. Measure the seed if you have to, then collect all that he has tossed around, and measure it again. That will give you a better idea of what he is eating. If not getting enough to eat he will get weaker. A good probiotic, even some yogurt with the live bacteria in it, and no sugar would be good. I would try feeding some warmed peas as I have already mentioned. You are not going to aspirate with warmed peas, and keeping them warm while you feed them is as easy as keeping them in a dish of warm water while feeding him one at a time. 

Also, please don't use peroxide on his wound, as that can damage tissue and make it take even longer to heal. Make a saline solution by boiling a quart of water and adding to it one Tablespoon of salt. Mix well and let cool to lukewarm before using. Clean well with this. Then put an antibacterial cream on the wound. Keep it clean and covered with the antibiotic cream.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She will bring the birdie to a Avian Vet and at least she is thinking about this and I am sure will take all these advices in consideration . Sure hope the birdie continues to improves and get stronger with the right type of food for it. The saline solution and antibacterial cream would be good too and more gentle but hoping she just pats that area with the solutions if it is needed but it is healing at this time according to her posting. That particular area has a whole lot of nerves by that shoulder and I hope she cleans it but not too aggressive and keeps a good eye on it. One would dilute that hydrogen peroxide a whole lot but do not know the proportions like I said as well as the Betadine and they are antiseptic and would help with any infection and she would talk with her Avian Vet about all of this and get his suggestion as well. Thank you for the added comment and she will decide on her actions with a Avian vets advice and diagnosis...Like someone posted that pigeon could have been sick before it got hurt and was grounded. Those poops could be because of starvation or stress or pain or extra e-coli or even cocci. She gave it antibiotics and flush out the wound and it eating on its own and drinking and standing now and walking a little so it is on the right path. Hope Feefo comes in and suggest something or who to bring it too for a eye to pigeon contact in her country..Keeping fingers crossed here and I am so glad that we are supporting her and giving her different options and pieces of knowledge. The best thing for it would be the Silvadene lotion for this is very very healing and gentle with bacterial fighting action.But who knows what they call it in her country...Hoping that birdie improves with a better diet and probiotics and grit and calcium and vitamin D and peace and quiet to keep the stress level down. It needs a poop test for cocci and worms and an xray and now she has enough of information to work with and we all have done well. So we will see what her next step will be...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

C.hert...part of the problem in suggesting peroxide be used to clean the wound and not know how to dilute is dangerous in itself. Periode burns the skin and causes more damage to a bird's delicate skin. Actually, it is never recommended that wildlife rehabbers use peroxide. It's far better to use a wound wash which can be purchased at the drug store. I always have it handy and use it more than I wish I had to.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice information to know Thanks..


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Also the birdie smells ,I don't know if it's poop but it really smells.also can anyone suggest what food to order of eBay for pigeons.i don't know what any links or something please .NOW.


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Today I released the bird out of its cage as it was nice and warm and it was eating well with the other birds with it.it looked really happy with its own species.i felt so good it was eating a lot which I am happy about and walking a lot it was even trying to fly off but obviously it can't but really wanted to fly the poor thing hopefully it will .Also I have realised it has lost a lot of feathers on its tail.can the feathers grow back naturally so its be able to have a better balance.


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

It was so cute the way it was running a bit to try to fly it adorable and emotional at the same time


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*There are quite a few health issues going on, the fact that it is missing some of its tail feathers, means it was cat or other predator caught-and will not be able to fly well, the fact that is smells, may mean the bird has rotting flesh or something else/gangrene. The bird needs a vet or rehabber. 

Please go to the UK facebook link provided earlier and find rescue for this bird. Or locate a rescue/rehab here: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't let him outside. He really is not well and needs help. Being let outside isn't helping him. Of course he is going to prefer it to being in a cage, but for now, that is really where he needs to be. 
Yes, he does need a vet or rehabber that can help him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, the bird needs to be healthier before release. Please do not let him outside where he is vulnerable to predators. Thanks.


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

When I was cleaning the cage I took out the pigeon and and felt its keel bone which is bet bony and its losing weight can anyone suggest something that I should get it order online so it gets healthy again.because it doesn't eat much the wild bird seeds that I give him.please any food nutritious which can help it gain weight faster and not starve.aspap.


----------



## Katy edwards (Aug 24, 2016)

Also the keel bone is very visible as I think the cat scratched its feathers out.so please can someone help.guve me advice as it doesn't eat as much.please help.asap


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think the amoxycillin you've put in his drinking water was not enough to fight the infection. The powder inside the capsule does not mix well with water (I've seen this with the ones I've been treating) and only sinks to the bottom. I usually give 0.12 mg amoxy per gram birdweight. So if he weighs 200 gram, you will give 24 mg twice daily for 7 to 8 days. I'll help you with the calcualtions, you also need to know the strength of the capsules. Some are 500 mg, and some less.

Follow the instructions that Jay3 gave regarding feeding him peas, about 30 peas 3 times daily. You will only need to do this for the first couple of days, I'm sure he will start eating by himself when he's starting to feel better. Also put apple cider vinegar (5 ml to 2 l water) in his drinking water every day and if you can get hold of probiotics for pigeons, that will also help.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Katy you have all the helpful information given to you by members here but you need to get in contact with those links that were put on here and I really feel at this junction that this is the birdies "only chance"...I have done my best...It needs an xray and a cocci test and proper food and hydration as well as calcium and vitamin D...Those links and e-mailing Feefo could save your birdies life..If this pigeon has a overabundant amount of cocci it will not take the food in as nutrition but only feed the disease..Take it to a Avian Vet or contact those links or e-mail Feefo...Good luck to you and the birdie..


----------

